# Items wanted by expats in the Philippines



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hi.. I'm four plus months _(plus not quite yet defined)_ from my extended stay/move to the Philippines. This has been researched and planned extensively for over four years. 

I've got an idea of the things that will be shipped via balikbayan boxes:
- *My desktop computer..* this is a must because I love my computer and replacing it in the Philippines will be super costly, I've looked.
- *Monitors* - my computer has a five monitor hookup (nice), the price of monitors in the Philippines is not bad but selling here and buy new there will make this very costly therefore shipping might make the most sense. I'm still wishy/washy as to what to do for this.
- *Knifes and a knife sharpener*. Even the knives I have here need to be replaced, not sure I'm willing to pay for knives prior to moving, a nice quality set anyhow. Is it really true getting good knifes in the Philippines is impossible?

Above are just some of the items I'm considering or bringing. 

*What I'm requesting is for anyone and everyone to share what it is they wish the had with them in the Philippines from "home".*

Nothing is trivial as far as this is concerned. For example I happen to like hot dogs with celery salt. Can celery salt be purchased in the Philippines? These are some of the things I would like to know in order to prepare my balikbayan boxes. Finding good hot dogs I understand is a totally different matter.

Thanks for reading and contributing.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Hi.. I'm four plus months _(plus not quite yet defined)_ from my extended stay/move to the Philippines. This has been researched and planned extensively for over four years.
> 
> I've got an idea of the things that will be shipped via balikbayan boxes:
> - *My desktop computer..* this is a must because I love my computer and replacing it in the Philippines will be super costly, I've looked.
> ...


That is one heck of a computer system! I would make sure that you bring plenty of surge protected power strips (rated for 110V or 220V). If your system is switchable to 220V I recommend doing it. I have a 110V outlet in every room of my house, but they are not always in the most convenient place. So If I want to move the 110V outlet to a different location I have to get an electrician. It seems that the 220V outlets are in the spots for obvious use. Everything that I buy now is dual rated (110V-240V). I would also budget for a $250/month electric bill to keep that baby running and cool.

You can get some decent electronics over here but they are typically 25% more than the states and always seem to be 1 model behind what is being offered in the states. When I bought my Imac from the States, the local Apple Store here wanted $500 more for a model that had a slower CPU half the RAM off mine.

You can find good knives but I am sure that they are not cheaper than the states. I bought a set of Ceramic knives for $40 last month.

Also it seems like most items over here are imported crap from China or Korea.

I have not seen Celery salt but will keep my eye out the next time I go the grocery store.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

WestieRed said:


> Hi.. I'm four plus months _(plus not quite yet defined)_ from my extended stay/move to the Philippines. This has been researched and planned extensively for over four years.
> 
> I've got an idea of the things that will be shipped via balikbayan boxes:
> - *My desktop computer..* this is a must because I love my computer and replacing it in the Philippines will be super costly, I've looked.
> ...


Sure can add a few more items:

1. Lawyr's seasoning salt it's not sold here as far as I know and quality seasoning's in large containers.
2. Corn meal or corn flour, not found or so difficult to find that I never get it.
3. Very large well constructed crock pot, I have heard that these are sold up in Subic but so far but the closest I come to this was mini crock pots that run over $100 if you can find them in major malls and they are made in China.
4. Keep those knifes and knife sharpener you won't be sorry.
5. Quality computer headsets and mouses are very difficult to find.
6. Everyday comfortable quality shorts for around the house and add the breathable fibered tank top work out shirt, I would get these at Wal-Mart for $5-7, miss those beyond belief.
7. Quality socks, the ones here are never big enough and the elastic works one time.
8. Recharable batteries and charger, they do have these here though but I haven't seen any great deals on quality recharable batteries in large quantitiy, they usually sell these two at at time at a much greater cost.
9. Your favorite movies on DVD, I never see originals and have to buy low quality copies, bad sound, mediocure picture and to make matters worse the family sold most of my originals for ciggerttes, dang it!!!!!!!!!!
10. Certain tools you can't live without and might be hard to get in the states, you won't find them here.
11. Cigar smoker, humidor
12. Large quantity of quality sun glasses and quality reading glasses, they do have these both here but quality isn't so good along with poor optics. Expensive sun glasses such as Ray Ban get there, they do sell these here in Manila but the markup is much higher.
13. Pizza maker, the rotissere styled one has a heater on both sides and spins and the hot dog machine, rotates the dogs with bun warmer, left mine back in the states, dang it! And there starting to make hot dogs I can eat, Frabelle cheeze hot dogs are okay.
14. Quality espresso machine if you're into that.
15. Apple core remover and cutter, push down and it cores, cuts the apple.
16. Bring many, many quality can opener.
17. Large coolers with wheels even better and water jugs, work out jugs.
18. Quality running shoes, slippers to walk in that support your feet, if you work in the yard steel toed boots.

I used quality several times, if you get the picture, stuff costs the same here but it don't last.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I have not seen Celery salt but will keep my eye out the next time I go the grocery store.


Good call on the surge protectors, I will make sure there are a couple extra.

You go shopping yet? j/k


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I used quality several times, if you get the picture, stuff costs the same here but it don't last.


Would not thought about mice, headsets, rechargeable batteries, socks and a few other items. They are all on my list now, thanks mcalleyboy.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Other items I just thought about, blenders and a George Foreman type grill?

I hope I'm able to bring these things, buying some of these items will be needed because it is not like I stock a ton of socks for instance. I'm basically a paycheck to paycheck guy but I will find a way to do it.

I'm really hoping I can find a good long term rental deal, this will save some money. My credit is shaky at best but if I can manage a loan for a long term place that will help out a ton. 

From what it appears my cost of living in the Philippines will be less than it is now but not by very much unless I can get the long term rental loan.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Many of us live way out, I know in my area I have run into many men from Australia they have a small gather down here at a certain bar, haven't gone yet I live in another town they live in Pagsanjan Laguna, it's real affordable there and even north of that spot, some people rent their homes for 1000 peso's a month but they are homes that are more like shacks but have electricity with a view or very close to the lake, shopping and grocery stores, we have a string of grocery stores in this area that provide good meat from Monterey and lower prices on everything, they call their chain "Goodwill".

I think a better put together house spot here would run about 3,000 peso's a month, if you have to pay more your getting ripped off.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> ... about 3,000 peso's a month, if you have to pay more your getting ripped off.


$3,000 PHP/month would be terrific but won't happen for me. In order to continue my check to check living I'm very dependent on a quality Internet connection and very few brownouts and safety is important too.

It is for those reasons my plan is to move to the Freeport area. Seems to me the least I can expect to pay on a short term deal is 25,000 - 30,000 PHP/monthly. 

Wherever I wind up I'm certain the entire experience will be quite exciting.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Other items I just thought about, blenders and a George Foreman type grill?
> 
> I hope I'm able to bring these things, buying some of these items will be needed because it is not like I stock a ton of socks for instance. I'm basically a paycheck to paycheck guy but I will find a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Blenders, George Foreman grills are easy to find in Subic Freeport. 

None of the local banks will finance a loan for a long term lease. I have researched this extensively. As there is no "Title", they are not willing to finance a lease as they can't "repossess" a leased property.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sure can add a few more items:
> 
> 11. Cigar smoker, humidor


Egad, man!

Get yourself a nice Coleman style cooler. Wash it out with dish detergent. Find some Spanish cedar, floral foam in a half of a travel soap container, and some distilled water.

Instant coolerdor!! :eyebrows:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

WestieRed said:


> Other items I just thought about, blenders and a George Foreman type grill?
> 
> I hope I'm able to bring these things, buying some of these items will be needed because it is not like I stock a ton of socks for instance. I'm basically a paycheck to paycheck guy but I will find a way to do it.
> 
> ...


There's blenders here! no worries on that one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for the idea, I did bring mine but need to fill it with cigars, I guess it's time to order.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> There's blenders here! no worries on that one.


Good, I'm already running out of space on account of the one million pairs of socks I'm buying.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

*Monitor Stand*

I've got a triple monitor stand (wish it held four) that it not likely to be shipped due to its size. Has anyone noticed if these type of stands are easily available?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have not seen those before. But you should still be able to ship via a Cargo Forwarder


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My first search pulls up double monitor stands only but here's the link to chain of stores here, possibly they can special order, they also have a search engine to see if there will be a store in your living area.



CDR KING

There's a store in Olongapo city


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> CDR KING
> 
> There's a store in Olongapo city


The price is not bad, I guess buying two of them would be okay. I will see if I can ship the ones I have though.

Oddly the TV's listed on that site seem to offer a pretty good deal.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Good call on the surge protectors, I will make sure there are a couple extra.
> 
> You go shopping yet? j/k


Westie,

No luck on the Celery Salt. I checked the grocery stores this week. That doesn't mean that they sometimes carry it. If it's that important to you, I would include this in one of your Balikbayan shipments.

A good example, I just landed a 4 month supply of Zesty Italian Dressing (for cooking). I haven't seen it in 6 months, but couldn't buy more as the lot on sale expires in September.


Food for thought,

Jon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Westie ....I do remember buying celery salt but have not seen it in a very long time, it went bad quickly because I didn't store in the fridge, most seasonings stay on the shelf for a very long time and I've noticed people opening something they normally don't use I guess to smell them, I tried to buy just one cumin container that was not opened, no luck so I had to buy it opened.

I had a similar issue with coffee creamers brand called N'joy they stopped selling at major food grocery chain and my local grocery store also stopped carrying it, I can't stand Nestle products but I am stuck with Coffeemate and the other odd kinds that are sold that are even worse tasting.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn! And to think I can walk down the aisle here in Riyadh and have a spice section about thirty feet long of fresh stuff.

As far as coffee creamers, why don't you just use milk? I've been doing that for years.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tried milk and it just doesn't taste good and also I haven't seen fresh milk sold even in Manila, I do live next to some very large grocery stores and even some well known grocery chains but no fresh milk sold, I do like real creamers but it's all can or box sold in the Philippines and it don't taste fresh in any way, your very, lucky to have so much variety in a Middle Eastern country.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I just return from the USA with many items. I did bring some Jimmy Dean Sausages, dual band router, wireless keyboard and mouse and many small items. I did check on the internet how to legally bring frozen meat on an airplane. There was a long list of requirement! I called a friend that worked for TSA at the airport I was using. I froze the Sausages for 5 days and place them in a cooler made of insulated material that was flexible not ridged with five pounds of dry ice separated with a towel. This I put in a large check in suit case with other items mostly cans goods. I did NOT vent the dry ice or label the suitcase indicated there was dry ice as the TSA web site said! It is important not to go over 5 pounds of dry ice! The keyboard and mouse I could have gotten here but fry’s had them at an extremely low price. The router selections are very small in the Philippines and mostly the cheap ones. 
Philippines use the same power system as the USA. There are three wires two 110 and ground. Some appliances in the USA are also 220V such as clothes dryers and AC. Without getting into math to explain, they use the two 110V to derive 220V. That is how it is wired also in the Philippines. The 110V use one 110V and ground. Unless the house is wired with two wires only (2 110V) which is very uncommon, One can change the 220v outlet to 110V by simply changing one wire. I visit my mother in the USA once or twice a year and bring back many appliances that use 110V. I convert my outlet here to 110v for the new appliances. I hate using transformer!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Tried milk and it just doesn't taste good and also I haven't seen fresh milk sold even in Manila, I do live next to some very large grocery stores and even some well known grocery chains but no fresh milk sold, I do like real creamers but it's all can or box sold in the Philippines and it don't taste fresh in any way, your very, lucky to have so much variety in a Middle Eastern country.


Just posted elsewhere however there is fresh milk at the SM Hypermarket on C5. It's from dairies on the slopes of Mt Makiling, so just outside Manila basically. It tasted fine to me. I assume you can get it at other SMs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Billfish, thanks, yea nothing like fresh milk, I don't think many people are into dairy products here even the very wealthy it just doesn't last very long and I these stores lose money on it.


----------



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

Cars, but they won't let anyone bring those in. Notably, classic American cars. Sure, there are a few still floating around Manila, but the selection is limited and importing them is illegal. I think the less restrictive auto importation may be the only thing I like more about Europe than Asia. I view Asians as friendlier and more hospitable, and I generally admire their lifestyle better, but restrictive laws forbidding American hotrods and classics from being imported is dissapointing. Even a 10 year old Cadillac or Buick is off limits.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Even if you could get a classic or older car here you wouldn't want to go through the customs branch a couple years ago a customs agent who makes around $300 a month was driving a Porshe and racing a couple of younger men, drunk and shooting at them and I think the fight was over who was the big shot or jealousy.

When you pick up your vehicle here they also have their own blue book of prices and to get your car out could cost as much as new so many cars end up sitting in lots and they seem to end up with employee's or sold off, I was warned many years ago just to sell my car and buy one here.


----------



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Even if you could get a classic or older car here you wouldn't want to go through the customs branch a couple years ago a customs agent who makes around $300 a month was driving a Porshe and racing a couple of younger men, drunk and shooting at them and I think the fight was over who was the big shot or jealousy.
> 
> When you pick up your vehicle here they also have their own blue book of prices and to get your car out could cost as much as new so many cars end up sitting in lots and they seem to end up with employee's or sold off, I was warned many years ago just to sell my car and buy one here.


Rules have been tightened.To bring a car, you must have owned it for at least 2 years and the car cannot be more than 5 years old.The claim was that these rules were supposed to protect the local market/economy, but if you want a 50 year old car just for hobby purposes and won't be using it as daily transportation, I don't see how that hurts anything. Despite the United States tough emissions regulations, cars older than 25 years can be imported for collector use. I've seen Trabants and right-hand-drive Minis imported by collectors from Europe.And despite really high gas prices, Europeans import American Luxury and Muscle cars into their countries.
It's not just old cars, though. Cars from the 90s and early 2000s are better in the US. Cars with automatic transmissions aren't too easy to find in the Philippines, at least not at a low price.Yes, I know, automatic transmissions raise the price a lot, but considering how congested Philippines traffic can be, its worth it.It's better to be stuck in a traffic jam without constantly pressing down on a clutch pedal.They also seem better equipped, with more power options. They cost more on the market, but it would be nice if they can be privately imported if the buyer is willing to pay for it.


----------

